# Towel Rack Mod



## CaptFX4

I needed more room to hang out our beach towels and bathing suits to dry so I came up with this idea. I grabbed a few pvc fittings and tubing and made a rack to hang off the back of my 230RS. Total price was less than $20. I just visualized what I wanted to do. Modify as you wish!!

6 - 90 degree elbows
4 - 45 degree elbows
8 - T's
2 - end caps
30' 1/2" pvc

Capt


----------



## sonomaguy

What a neat idea.


----------



## joeymac

Very creative !


----------



## Snow

Nice .. Think I may have to copy it ..


----------



## CaptFX4

robertized said:


> I am going to agree with the guys above this is a nice setup, I had the DW look at it as we have been talking about this lately and she suggested replacing one or two of the cross bars with nylon rope to be able to hang bathing suits. I guess some things just need clothespins. Thanks for the post and pics. Good Luck.


nylon rope will probably work just as well for your application. I thought about it and went with the pvc so if one of my 3 little boys hang on it, the pvc will just pull apart quickly and not bring the whole thing down (at least i hope).

On a side note - the horizontal bars are not glued into the tee so you can take apart and store easily. everything else is glued and has a screw so it does not come apart.

Hope you all enjoy and modify as you wish. Let me know if anyone improves as I may want to adopt some more ideas.


----------



## wtscl

AWESOME idea! May have to build this on Saturday. I have just been making my own clotheline UNDER the rear slideout with nylon rope. It works, but is kind of a hassle. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## muddy tires

Great idea! We also do like wtscl and hang wet clothes under the slide but generally that's where the bikes live.


----------



## njcamper

Awesome idea! Saves a lot of $$ and I think it is actually a better solution than the expensive options in the catalog. Thanks for posting. I will be making this for sure.


----------



## wtscl

I spent about $14 on my supplies, and used it the first time this weekend. It was AWESOME!! A LOT of stuff will fit on this thing, and I don't clutter the inside with wet stuff.

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Snow

You have measurements for all the pieces ??


----------



## CaptFX4

Snow said:


> You have measurements for all the pieces ??


I went out and took a few quick measurements.

The horizontal bars are 5' long each and I have 5 of them. (I added one more since original post)

I drew a quick picture for the basic idea.

On one side I have PVC cut to these lengths:

3"
2" x 3
20"
8 1/2"
5 1/2" x 3
5"
21"

You could simplify and make the pieces what ever length you want but the 3 inch piece at the top the hangs over the bed should just about touch at that length. The last piece to cut would be the bottom horizontal because you may need to extend it a little.


----------



## CaptFX4

wtscl said:


> I spent about $14 on my supplies, and used it the first time this weekend. It was AWESOME!! A LOT of stuff will fit on this thing, and I don't clutter the inside with wet stuff.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!


You're Welcome!!


----------



## Chabbie1

We made this yesterday! Can't wait to try it out next week! We did lower it a little so it wouldn't block our view out the window.
Thanks for another MOD!


----------



## CaptFX4

Chabbie1 said:


> We made this yesterday! Can't wait to try it out next week! We did lower it a little so it wouldn't block our view out the window.
> Thanks for another MOD!


Excellent!!

Post a picture if you can. I'd like to see your version.

Capt.


----------



## CaptFX4

***UPDATE***

I've been at Myrtle Beach for two weeks. The only change I would make to this is to add a piece of foam (like a pool noodle) to the end that touches the trailer. I have noticed that the caps rub the back a little bit from the wind with all the towels hanging.


----------



## bwatson

What a great idea for 230rs, 280rs Outbacks. great post!


----------



## wv outbacker

CaptFX4 said:


> I needed more room to hang out our beach towels and bathing suits to dry so I came up with this idea. I grabbed a few pvc fittings and tubing and made a rack to hang off the back of my 230RS. Total price was less than $20. I just visualized what I wanted to do. Modify as you wish!!
> 
> 6 - 90 degree elbows
> 4 - 45 degree elbows
> 8 - T's
> 2 - end caps
> 30' 1/2" pvc
> 
> Capt


Does this come apart for storage...this would work great when we go to Bulltown for the week..always too many towels.


----------



## CaptFX4

wv outbacker said:


> I needed more room to hang out our beach towels and bathing suits to dry so I came up with this idea. I grabbed a few pvc fittings and tubing and made a rack to hang off the back of my 230RS. Total price was less than $20. I just visualized what I wanted to do. Modify as you wish!!
> 
> 6 - 90 degree elbows
> 4 - 45 degree elbows
> 8 - T's
> 2 - end caps
> 30' 1/2" pvc
> 
> Capt


Does this come apart for storage...this would work great when we go to Bulltown for the week..always too many towels.
[/quote]

Yes it does. The center pieces are 5' long and just slide into the "T's" on each end. When I take it down, I store the PVC poles in the back of the camper. The vertical pieces I placed a small screw in each T so it doesn't come apart. Due to the shape of those pieces and being screwed together I just keep them in the truck bed. See if you can zoom in on the picture I posted yo get a better visual.

This has worked awesome for us. Plenty of room for towels to dry and it's out of the way. I do use a clamp on each towel so the wind doesn't blow them off though.


----------



## Chabbie1

CaptFX4 said:


> We made this yesterday! Can't wait to try it out next week! We did lower it a little so it wouldn't block our view out the window.
> Thanks for another MOD!


Excellent!!

Post a picture if you can. I'd like to see your version.

Capt.
[/quote]

Finally got around to posting our picture. As you can see, it's not a big difference, but we built it with the rails being a bit lower so it wouldn't block our view from the window.
I LOVE this mod! Holds lots of towels! Thank you!


----------



## CaptFX4

Chabbie1 looks great. I'd say the only thing to watch for is what I posted in my update last year. That's where the cap ends rub the trailer and could make scratch marks. I use a little chunk of a pool noodle bug if you have a better idea let me know. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Chabbie1

CaptFX4 said:


> Chabbie1 looks great. I'd say the only thing to watch for is what I posted in my update last year. That's where the cap ends rub the trailer and could make scratch marks. I use a little chunk of a pool noodle bug if you have a better idea let me know. I'm open to suggestions.


CaptFX4,

We sanded down the end caps until they were flat. Then we hot glued a piece of rubber lining to the ends. (tool box liner) I don't think the shelf liner from the dollar store would work as it is too thin. You could also try a rubber foot for canes or something like that. They do not scratch the outside at all. Good luck. Let me know what you use!


----------



## Tourdfox

You can buy rubber feet that fit that 3/4 pipe perfectly at Home Depot.Cheap cheap


----------



## CaptFX4

Tourdfox said:


> You can buy rubber feet that fit that 3/4 pipe perfectly at Home Depot.Cheap cheap


Ha. I went to HD today and bought a pack after I saw your post. Great suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## Chabbie1

CaptFX4 said:


> We made this yesterday! Can't wait to try it out next week! We did lower it a little so it wouldn't block our view out the window.
> Thanks for another MOD!


Excellent!!

Post a picture if you can. I'd like to see your version.

Capt.
[/quote]

Finally got around to posting the picture! Here is our version of our towel rack:


----------



## Chabbie1

CaptFX4 said:


> 'Chabbie1' said:
> 
> 
> 
> We made this yesterday! Can't wait to try it out next week! We did lower it a little so it wouldn't block our view out the window.
> Thanks for another MOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!!
> 
> Post a picture if you can. I'd like to see your version.
> 
> Capt.
Click to expand...

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:12994]
Finally got around to posting our picture!


----------



## thefulminator

Just a suggestion on the black marks you are getting from the caps rubbing the trailer. When building pvc apparatus for my trailer, I have been going to Home Depot and buying rubber chair/cane leg tips. They don't cost must and come is sizes for 5/8"-1-1/4" OD tubing.


----------



## Floyd & Kellie

This thing is an awesome idea. Will be building this weekend.


----------

